# MAJESTICS VENTURA COUNTY TOY DRIVE ∙



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

SUNDAY DEC 9TH 2007 ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDER WELCOME $10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR DONATION! FOOD AND FUN! MUSIC! HOP WITH CASH PRIZES!! ARROYO VISTA PARK IN CITY OF MOORPARK! FLYER AND MAP WILL BE UP SOON!!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

tha 818ers will be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

and you know this maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Nov 6 2007, 09:52 PM~9172005
> *SUNDAY DEC 9TH 2007 ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDER WELCOME $10 UNWRAPPED TOY OR DONATION! FOOD AND FUN! MUSIC! HOP WITH CASH PRIZES!! ARROYO VISTA PARK IN CITY OF MOORPARK! FLYER AND MAP WILL BE UP SOON!!!
> *


this event is open to all clubs and hoppers so come and enjoy are 1st annual toy drive


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 7 2007, 08:58 PM~9179086
> *this event is open to all clubs and hoppers so come and enjoy are 1st annual toy drive
> *


stfu and have my money ready freaky goober


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 7 2007, 08:52 PM~9179575
> *stfu and have my money ready freaky goober
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: what's up Big Fred :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Nov 7 2007, 09:35 PM~9179986
> *:biggrin: what's up Big Fred :biggrin:
> *


wasuuuuuup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 7 2007, 10:26 PM~9179901
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT PART DIDNT YOU UNDERSTAND ABOUT PAY ME


----------



## Bims805 (Aug 25, 2007)

limited car club santa maria chapter will be in the house with the black lincoln back bumper


----------



## Bims805 (Aug 25, 2007)

limited car club santa maria chapter will be in the house with the black lincoln back bumper


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bims805_@Nov 8 2007, 03:10 PM~9184893
> *limited car club santa maria chapter will be in the house  with the black lincoln back bumper
> *


 :thumbsup: thnx homie spread the word


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ill have to shoot out there to moorpark homie


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Nov 8 2007, 04:42 PM~9185471
> *ill have to shoot out there to moorpark homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE 
LOOK OUT
:around: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN 
SFV MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
WITH EMPTY STOMACHS READY TO EAT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 11 2007, 06:28 AM~9202496
> *ITS GOING DOWN
> SFV MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> WITH EMPTY STOMACHS READY TO EAT
> ...


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

ITS GOING DOWN SUN DEC 9TH, TOY DRIVE AND HOP 150.00 EACH CATAGORY SINGLE SMALL CAR,SINGLE BIG,DBL,AND RADICALHOP SPONSORED BY MORE BOUNCE.CALLING ALL HOPPERS FROM SANTA BARBARA COUNTY,VENTURA COUNTY,SAN FERNANDO VALLEY,LOS ANGELES COUNTY,ORANGE COUNTY,SAN DIEGO COUNTY,AND OUT OF STATE HOPPERS BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 11 2007, 06:28 AM~9202496
> *ITS GOING DOWN
> SFV MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> WITH EMPTY STOMACHS READY TO EAT
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE WILL B IN THE HOUSE WIT "THE HOPPINATOR" SINGLE PUMP


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Nov 12 2007, 10:59 PM~9215522
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

We will try to attend to help support you guys  ..... NEW CROWD


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 14 2007, 12:53 AM~9224080
> *We will try to attend to help support you guys   ..... NEW CROWD
> *


try hard homie its gonna be on and poppin :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Nov 19 2007, 10:27 AM~9258992
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHOS CUMMIN TO REPRESENT :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE!!! INIVLIFE C.C.


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9261334
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!! INIVLIFE C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9261334
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!! INIVLIFE C.C.
> *


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Nov 19 2007, 10:32 PM~9263755
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WASUUUUUUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Neu Exposure will be there to support


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 19 2007, 11:20 PM~9264212
> *Neu Exposure will be there to support
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Nov 20 2007, 01:59 PM~9267726
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 19 2007, 04:44 PM~9261334
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!! INIVLIFE C.C.
> *


 :thumbsdown: I DON'T BELIEVE IT. LOL :0


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 20 2007, 05:45 PM~9269065
> *:thumbsdown:  I DON'T BELIEVE IT.  LOL  :0
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

sup jerrey i see u peekin :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

WAD UP RICK


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

i know u will be there right


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Nov 20 2007, 11:43 PM~9271619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 21 2007, 12:02 AM~9271750
> *
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

i know its a toy run but how is it going to be, like a show or more of a bbq/hop ? ? ? just wondering so i could take the bikes out there


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 22 2007, 04:09 PM~9283526
> *i know its a toy run but how is  it going to be, like a show or more of a bbq/hop ? ? ? just wondering so i could take the bikes out there
> *


bring them homie its going to be like a show :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

check this out homies if your club wasnt on our flyer it wasnt intetional we apologize but if u herd about it then your invited all though it says all clubs and solo riders hope to see u all there  thnx lil rick v.pres.v.c


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 22 2007, 10:15 PM~9285378
> *check this out homies if your club wasnt on our  flyer it wasnt intetional we apologize but if u herd about it then your invited all though it says all clubs and solo riders hope to see u all there  thnx lil rick v.pres.v.c
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Nov 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9271619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 19 2007, 04:58 PM~9260941
> *WHOS CUMMIN TO REPRESENT :dunno:
> *


 INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V. MAJESTICS A.V. LA GENTE C.C. CONNECTED C.C. NITE LIFE C.C. TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. MAJESTICS C.C. H.P.MAJESTICS C.C.DELANO CHAPTER


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FROM VC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I JUST KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD TOY 4 TOTS :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Nov 24 2007, 02:31 PM~9294874
> *THEE ARTISTICS BIKE CLUB FROM VC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I JUST KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD TOY 4 TOTS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: spread da werd


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 02:38 PM~9294908
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: spread da werd
> *


SPREAD YOUR CHEEKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 01:38 PM~9294908
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: spread da werd
> *


 :thumbsup: 4SURE HOMIE


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9294525
> *INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 12:21 PM~9294525
> *INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V. MAJESTICS A.V. LA GENTE C.C. CONNECTED C.C. NITE LIFE C.C.
> *


TTT..NEU EXPOSURE!!!!.SO CAL..... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bims805_@Nov 8 2007, 03:10 PM~9184891
> *limited car club santa maria chapter will be in the house  with the black lincoln back bumper
> *


we will be there also LIMITED CC LA


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Any catagories for bikes


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:00 PM~9307960
> *Any catagories for bikes
> *


not a show just a big ass pic nic


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9294525
> *INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V. MAJESTICS A.V. LA GENTE C.C. CONNECTED C.C. NITE LIFE C.C. TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. MAJESTICS C.C. H.P.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9294525
> *INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V. MAJESTICS A.V. LA GENTE C.C. CONNECTED C.C. NITE LIFE C.C. TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. MAJESTICS C.C. H.P.
> *



NIGHTMARE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 26 2007, 04:18 PM~9310459
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 26 2007, 06:18 PM~9310459
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

this just in Q104.7 will be in da house spinnin :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Daaaaaam it's on now!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 27 2007, 03:24 PM~9319021
> *this just in Q104.7 will be in da house spinnin :thumbsup:
> *


DAM!!! I LISTEN TO THAT SHIT WHEN IM IN THE 805!!!..TTT


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Nov 27 2007, 06:53 PM~9319333
> *DAM!!! I LISTEN TO THAT SHIT WHEN IM IN THE 805!!!..TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 24 2007, 12:21 PM~9294525
> *INIVLIFE C.C. LIMITED C.C. GOODTIMES C.C. NIGHTMARE C.C. NEU EXPOSURE C.C. DUKES.C.C. CITY LIFE C.C.THEE ARTISTICS B.C MAJESTICS S.F.V. MAJESTICS A.V. LA GENTE C.C. CONNECTED C.C. NITE LIFE C.C. TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. MAJESTICS C.C. H.P.MAJESTICS C.C.DELANO CHAPTER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE'LL SEE YOU THERE BRIGHT & EARLY HOMIES


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

7 MORE DAYS........... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357927
> *7 MORE DAYS...........  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Dec 3 2007, 04:15 PM~9364849
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT....EARLY AND READY TO CHILL AND SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Dec 3 2007, 07:44 PM~9366433
> *TTT....EARLY AND READY TO CHILL AND SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## morebounce la (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

see you there


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

Rules for the hop

Swing what u bring!

and all llorones will be disqualified
:thumbsup:


----------



## morebounce la (Aug 19, 2004)

I GUESS I 'LL BRING THE BIG STICK AND A JUMBO BOX OF KLEENEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by morebounce la_@Dec 4 2007, 04:48 PM~9373318
> *I GUESS I 'LL BRING THE BIG STICK AND A  JUMBO BOX  OF KLEENEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ITS GONNA RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 05:39 PM~9373702
> *ITS GONNA RAIN  :biggrin:
> *


and real lowriders still ride


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 4 2007, 06:42 PM~9373716
> *and real lowriders still ride
> *


OK YOU MUST LIVE BY THE PARK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 4 2007, 06:42 PM~9373716
> *and real lowriders still ride
> *


OK YOU MUST LIVE BY THE PARK


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 04:45 PM~9373742
> *OK YOU MUST LIVE  BY THE PARK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 4 2007, 06:47 PM~9373763
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 4 2007, 05:45 PM~9373742
> *OK YOU MUST LIVE  BY THE PARK
> *


 :uh:  :angry: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

*RAIN OR SHINE THIS MUTHA FUCKER IS STILL ON UNLESS UR SCARED OF A LIL WATER THEN STAY HOME IF UR A RIDER THEN WE WILL SEE U THERE :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOREBOUNCE QUALITY_@Dec 4 2007, 04:41 PM~9373257
> *Rules for the hop
> 
> Swing what u bring!
> ...


WELL SAID TOWER 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by morebounce la_@Dec 4 2007, 04:48 PM~9373318
> *I GUESS I 'LL BRING THE BIG STICK AND A  JUMBO BOX  OF KLEENEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DONT FOR GET THE TOILET PAPER TOWER 1 :biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

5 MORE DAY'S  WE ARE GOING AFTER JERRY LAMM....NAW JUST PLAYING JERRY


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 4 2007, 07:28 PM~9374633
> *DONT FOR GET THE TOILET PAPER TOWER 1 :biggrin:
> *


What up Fred! :wave: Its going on and gonna be crackin!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Dec 4 2007, 08:44 PM~9375499
> *5 MORE DAY'S    WE ARE GOING AFTER JERRY LAMM....NAW JUST PLAYING JERRY
> *


Ya me to AHHH Not! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

Smileys buying the pizza :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOREBOUNCE QUALITY_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 AM~9378537
> *Smileys buying the pizza  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE 1 FROM AM/PM NO PROBLEM


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7hDhoycRwRo


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## morebounce la (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 5 2007, 01:22 AM~9377898
> *What up Fred! :wave: Its going on and gonna be crackin!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im making plans on going :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 07:03 PM~9392356
> *im making plans on going :thumbsup:
> *


plans to go where?


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 07:03 PM~9392356
> *im making plans on going :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

hope to see everyone on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## ON-AIR (Nov 30, 2007)

CAN I BRING AN AIR HOPPER


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 6 2007, 07:03 PM~9392356
> *im making plans on going :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

who else is comming to this event BIG Fred??? who's cooking and what are you making cause i'm going on empty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 7 2007, 06:58 PM~9400435
> *who else is comming to this event BIG Fred??? who's cooking and what are you making cause i'm going on  empty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: what's up Rick? So rain or shine then right :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 7 2007, 07:12 PM~9400552
> *:biggrin: what's up Rick? So rain or shine then right :thumbsup:
> *


rain :twak: aint no rain :biggrin: yeah rain or shine


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 7 2007, 07:13 PM~9400570
> *rain :twak: aint no rain  :biggrin: yeah rain or shine
> *


We will be there dont't worry? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Dec 7 2007, 07:15 PM~9400582
> *We will be there dont't worry? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats right


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 20 2007, 05:45 PM~9269065
> *:thumbsdown:  I DON'T BELIEVE IT.  LOL  :0
> *


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 19 2007, 05:44 PM~9261334
> *WE'LL BE THERE!!! INIVLIFE C.C.
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Whats the weather look like in ventura.


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 7 2007, 07:44 PM~9400787
> *Whats the weather look like in ventura.
> *


sky is clear as water homie come on thru if u plan on coming sat holla


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

pm me your cherp


----------



## bigsal805 (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 7 2007, 03:13 PM~9399251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: hey rick i remember that purple regel :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigsal805_@Dec 7 2007, 08:23 PM~9401039
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: hey rick i remember that purple regel :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: when u were 17 when i served ur ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CCSANTA MARIA AND LA WILL BE THERE


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 8 2007, 01:47 AM~9402718
> *LIMITED CCSANTA MARIA AND LA WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: we will see u there drive safe


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn looks like I'm going to have to miss the Cowboy game.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HOPE Y'ALL HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

1 MORE DAY


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT TOY DRIVE IS STILL ON DEFENITLY THE LOCATION HAS BEEN MOVED TO OAK PARK DIRECTIONS- COMING FROM THE VALLEY 118 WEST EXIT COLLINS DR AND TURN LEFT GO TO THE STOP SIGN AND TURN LEFT THE PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE- COMING FROM OXNARD TAKE 118 EAST EXIT COLLINS DR AND GO STRAIGHT PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENIENCE ANY QUESTIONS CALL FRED 805 857-0338 OR RICK 805 857-0543


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 8 2007, 04:06 PM~9405643
> *CHECK THIS OUT TOY DRIVE IS STILL ON DEFENITLY THE LOCATION HAS BEEN MOVED TO OAK PARK DIRECTIONS- COMING FROM THE VALLEY 118 WEST EXIT COLLINS DR AND TURN LEFT GO TO THE STOP SIGN AND TURN LEFT THE PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE- COMING FROM OXNARD TAKE 118 EAST EXIT COLLINS DR AND GO STRAIGHT PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENIENCE ANY QUESTIONS CALL FRED 805 857-0338 OR RICK 805 857-0543
> *


NAH MAN YOU MOVED IT, I CAN'T MAKE IT!!! :biggrin: 
HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT!!


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Dec 8 2007, 05:56 PM~9405900
> *NAH MAN YOU MOVED IT, I CAN'T MAKE IT!!! :biggrin:
> HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 8 2007, 06:38 PM~9406057
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9405643
> *CHECK THIS OUT TOY DRIVE IS STILL ON DEFENITLY THE LOCATION HAS BEEN MOVED TO OAK PARK DIRECTIONS- COMING FROM THE VALLEY 118 WEST EXIT COLLINS DR AND TURN LEFT GO TO THE STOP SIGN AND TURN LEFT THE PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE- COMING FROM OXNARD TAKE 118 EAST EXIT COLLINS DR AND GO STRAIGHT PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENIENCE ANY QUESTIONS CALL FRED 805 857-0338 OR RICK 805 857-0543
> *


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 8 2007, 05:06 PM~9405643
> *CHECK THIS OUT TOY DRIVE IS STILL ON DEFENITLY THE LOCATION HAS BEEN MOVED TO OAK PARK DIRECTIONS- COMING FROM THE VALLEY 118 WEST EXIT COLLINS DR AND TURN LEFT GO TO THE STOP SIGN AND TURN LEFT THE PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE- COMING FROM OXNARD TAKE 118 EAST EXIT COLLINS DR AND GO STRAIGHT PARK IS ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENIENCE ANY QUESTIONS CALL FRED 805 857-0338 OR RICK 805 857-0543
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 8 2007, 06:20 PM~9406252
> *
> *


I THINK U SHOULD PUT A BIG SING WITH THE NEW LOCATION AT THE OLD LOCATION, SO THAT ANYBODY THAT SHOWS UP TO THE OTHER PARK KNOW IT WAS MOVED.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

I DONT KNOW IF I REALY MADE SENCE BUT U GUYS WILL GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ricky is the 118 of the 101? cant picture it right now


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 8 2007, 09:07 PM~9406844
> *ricky is the 118 of the 101? cant picture it right now
> *


101 TO THE 23 TURNS INTO THE 118


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DAMMMMMMM :angry: WISH WE MAKE IT JUST HEARD THERE IS SNOW ON THE GRAPEVINE


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

lets get it crackin!!! show that dunb ass biznatch she FUCCED wit the wrong car club


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

THE HOP AFTER THE BBQ


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight pic's JR :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GREAT JOB VENTURA COUNTY EVEN WITH ALL THE B.S. THAT WAS TROWN AT YOU IT WAS A VERY NICE TOY DRIVE AND A VERY NICE TURN OUT. WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BIG M NOW THEY KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres a few from todays toy drive


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Delano made it home thanks for the invite good turn out V.C.


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 9 2007, 09:07 PM~9413688
> *Delano made it home thanks for the invite good turn out V.C.
> *


GLAD YOU GUYS ARE HOME SAFE! THANKS FOR COMIN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 9 2007, 09:07 PM~9413688
> *Delano made it home thanks for the invite good turn out V.C.
> *


  thnx for coming out


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

good picnic and a good turn out, but dam it was cold


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TODAY ALL MAJESTICS, CAR BIKE TRUCK CLUBS SOLO RIDERS SPECTATORS EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED US AND EVERYONE THAT DONATED TO MAKE A KID SMILE ON CHRISTMAS! :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS! ESPECIALLY THE TWO FAT KIDS (MORE BOUNCE PARAMOUNT CA) AND Q 104.7 AND ESPECIALLY THE VENTURA COUNTY MAJESTICS GOOD JOB BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

pics from todays toy drive a big thanx to all who came out to support


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :yes: GOOD TURN OUT ...THANKS MAJESTICS...


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

NICE TRUN OUT MAJESTICS


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 11:51 PM~9415227
> *NICE TRUN OUT MAJESTICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 10:51 PM~9415227
> *NICE TRUN OUT MAJESTICS
> *


x2 any pics of my POS LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 10 2007, 12:55 AM~9415248
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 08:43 AM~9416778
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: thnx for coming out :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 10 2007, 07:57 AM~9416863
> *:uh: thnx for coming out  :twak:
> *


HE WAS THERE AND SO WAS I ,BUT THEY DIDNT LET US IN :uh:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Dec 9 2007, 11:51 PM~9415227
> *NICE TRUN OUT MAJESTICS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2007, 11:22 AM~9417343
> *HE WAS THERE AND SO WAS I ,BUT THEY DIDNT LET US IN :uh:
> *


TELL EM DOGG IF YOU WOULD HAVE A HAD A PERMIT THEN THEY WOULD HAVE LET US IN :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 09:31 AM~9417410
> *TELL EM DOGG IF  YOU WOULD HAVE A HAD  A PERMIT  THEN  THEY WOULD HAVE  LET  US  IN  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THERE WAS PROBABLY MORE MAJESTICS OUTSIDE THAN INSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2007, 11:50 AM~9417558
> *THERE WAS PROBABLY MORE MAJESTICS OUTSIDE THAN INSIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 10:31 AM~9417410
> *TELL EM DOGG IF  YOU WOULD HAVE A HAD  A PERMIT  THEN  THEY WOULD HAVE  LET  US  IN  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WE DID HAVE A PERMIT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLY!! :biggrin: WE OVER PACKED THE PARK ITS NOT MY FAULT IM CUTE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 10 2007, 12:02 PM~9417629
> *WE DID HAVE A PERMIT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLY!!  :biggrin:  WE OVER PACKED THE PARK ITS NOT MY FAULT IM CUTE
> *


NO YOU DIDNT STOP LIEING FOOL AND I DID GET THERE EARLY THEY SAID I WAS TO CUTE TO GO IN :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 11:16 AM~9417753
> *NO  YOU DIDNT  STOP LIEING  FOOL  AND  I DID GET THERE  EARLY  THEY SAID  I WAS  TO CUTE  TO GO  IN    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 11:16 AM~9417753
> *NO  YOU DIDNT  STOP LIEING  FOOL  AND  I DID GET THERE  EARLY  THEY SAID  I WAS  TO CUTE  TO GO  IN    :biggrin:
> *


You just didn't wanna pay for the pizza's :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 11:16 AM~9417753
> *NO  YOU DIDNT  STOP LIEING  FOOL  AND  I DID GET THERE  EARLY  THEY SAID  I WAS  TO CUTE  TO GO  IN    :biggrin:
> *


SHUT YOUR BUTT CUZ THEY TOLD ME THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 9 2007, 08:21 PM~9413247
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> GREAT JOB VENTURA COUNTY EVEN WITH ALL THE B.S. THAT WAS TROWN AT YOU IT WAS A VERY NICE TOY DRIVE AND A VERY NICE TURN OUT. WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BIG M NOW THEY KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMIN OUT AND SUPPORTING US! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 10 2007, 03:40 PM~9419152
> *SHUT YOUR BUTT CUZ THEY TOLD ME THAT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHO TOLD YOU THAT THE GUYS :biggrin: SEE THE GIRLS TOLD ME THAT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOREBOUNCE QUALITY_@Dec 10 2007, 03:33 PM~9419111
> *You just didn't wanna pay for the pizza's :biggrin:
> *


WE WERE HAVIMG PIZZA ON THE TRAIN TRACKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 02:49 PM~9419219
> *WHO TOLD  YOU THAT  THE  GIRLS  :biggrin:  SEE  THE  GUYS  TOLD ME  THAT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 10 2007, 04:04 PM~9419307
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR NOT GOOD AT EDITING :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE TURN OUT HOMIES. GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin: SFV TOY DRIVE NEXT!!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 10 2007, 05:37 PM~9420432
> *NICE TURN OUT HOMIES. GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin: SFV TOY DRIVE NEXT!!
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

it was a good turn out.. damn cold as hell but fuck it.. like nene said we did it for the kids


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 10 2007, 08:07 PM~9421814
> *it was a good turn out.. damn cold as hell but fuck it.. like nene said we did it for the kids
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT RICKY! THANKS FOR THE INVITE DOGGY! SEE YA AT THE SFV TOY DRIVE.


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Dec 10 2007, 08:46 PM~9422177
> *GOOD TURN OUT RICKY!  THANKS FOR THE INVITE DOGGY!  SEE YA AT THE SFV TOY DRIVE.
> *


thnx homie thnx for the support :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

GOOD JOB FELLAS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

i apologize to all of you who couldnt get in to the park yes we did have the permit but the park got filled we didnt expect it to turn out this big but it did i hope u all had a great time and once again we thank u for coming out  lil rick v.pres


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9422804
> *GOOD JOB FELLAS    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 03:07 PM~9419338
> *YOUR  NOT GOOD  AT  EDITING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9422804
> *GOOD JOB FELLAS    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 10 2007, 10:06 PM~9422948
> *i apologize to all of you who couldnt get in to the park yes we did have the permit but the park got filled we didnt expect it to turn out this big but it did i hope u all had a great time and once again we thank u for coming out  lil rick  v.pres
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Go to sleep fred its past your bedtime. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

it was a good show had a blast


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 10 2007, 10:51 PM~9423337
> *Go to sleep fred its past your bedtime. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TELL NOBODY!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

WASUUP JERRY I SEE YOU!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 10 2007, 10:02 AM~9417629
> *WE DID HAVE A PERMIT YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THERE EARLY!!  :biggrin:  WE OVER PACKED THE PARK ITS NOT MY FAULT IM CUTE
> *


THA PARK WAS PACK TO CAPACITY


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 08:34 AM~9424850
> *THA PARK WAS PACK TO CAPACITY
> *


thanx well said :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

heres where the toys went


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 11 2007, 10:57 AM~9425985
> *heres where the toys went
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

THE HOPPINATOR HOPPING

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4Qtodp6LlBM


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Dec 11 2007, 01:37 PM~9427257
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Dec 12 2007, 09:10 AM~9434072
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 9 2007, 10:56 PM~9414729
> *pics from todays toy drive a big thanx to all who came out to support
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

818 MAJESTICS SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 20 2007, 08:58 PM~9497136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------

